# My Pitt nibbles



## BobbyBall (Nov 17, 2012)

My 10 year old Pitt obsessively nibbles on blankets! Is this a nervous trait and in Pitts? He was bred for fighting and spent his first years fighting until rescued. This dog as been through a lot in his life so I'm just wondering if its how he deals with things. There's no pattern that I've noticed. I took video but can't seem to get t onto forum. Thanks


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What's a Pitt? Is it short for Pittsburg?


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Haven't you heard of the Ultra Rare Brad Pittbull?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

All joking aside it could be nibbling out of bordum. Does your dog have a chew toy?


----------



## BobbyBall (Nov 17, 2012)

*Comedy forum?*

I'm quadriplegic and don't feel like editing when its blatantly obvious. Thanks for your help! There's other pitbulls sites


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a girl who does it out of excitement. You gt her all worked up and she nibbles with her front teeth on things like pillows , blankets, your arm lol { sucks when she actually pinches it}. If he is doing it just out of the blue and often then yes I agree most likely boredom.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My boy does it every once in a while on toys your shirt. We call it chattering. He normally does it when Ed getting scratched in a favorite spot haha

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

BobbyBall said:


> I'm quadriplegic and don't feel like editing when its blatantly obvious. Thanks for your help! There's other pitbulls sites


Wow! You're going to get that butt hurt over a joke?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> Wow! You're going to get that butt hurt over a joke?


Apparently the answer is yes! Lol!

@OP if u decide to return.... we used to call Odin Mr. Nibbles lol. But he hasn't done it in quite sometime, but I also have lotsa things to keep him busy now, chews, kongs, stuffies. Lotsa toys and play for Odin now


----------

